# If you record ABC 20 20 it might not record tonight



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Guide data showed nothing listed for ABC at 10pm it jusr jumped from 9pm to 11pm. Set it for manual record,but if you do a season pass you might want to check if it's going to record. This was for OTA for KABC channel 7 in the Los Angles area.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It really was only an hour.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

mattack said:


> It really was only an hour.


 Yes but the 9pm program was scheduled to run till 10pm and next entry in the guide data was 11pm. The 10pm to 11 slot was not associated with anything and would only manually record.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

For you I guess.. For me, I had "What would you do" at 9pm, and 20/20 at 10pm, all normal..


----------

